# Type III Hard Anodizing, help.



## gav6280 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, im needing to get a part ive had machined in aluminium anodized and preferably in A hard type 3 coat.

Would you know of anyone, any where in the world even that's is accepting very small runs or even better one off pieces that i could send my part too? 

Thanks.


----------



## tx101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Do a search on posts by member GanP
I remember him posting the name of the UK based anodizers he uses


----------



## Databyter (Mar 3, 2010)

gav6280 said:


> Hi, im needing to get a part ive had machined in aluminium anodized and preferably in A hard type 3 coat.
> 
> Would you know of anyone, any where in the world even that's is accepting very small runs or even better one off pieces that i could send my part too?
> 
> Thanks.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258204

I don't know much about this or turnaround time or standalone orders, but it's a thought, and a current thread. Anodising and much more.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 3, 2010)

Any anodizer will do one piece but will charge a lot price. My local anodizer charges $160 per lot.

Mac


----------



## gav6280 (Mar 4, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> Any anodizer will do one piece but will charge a lot price. My local anodizer charges $160 per lot.
> 
> Mac



Same experience here, that's the problem!! 

Also the Exotic coating's thread is now finished.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe you can find a shop that makes aluminum things and sends it out to be anodized, and is willing to include pieces from you in their lot?


----------

